# LS1 motor mounts in 65



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

heres some shots of the motor mounts for the LS1 into the 65- for those who were asking


----------



## bug man nrg (Sep 5, 2010)

How will the engine sit with the mouts you fabbed up ?
do you have more pic of this set up


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

?? what is your question exactly? the motor sits just like that but heres some more pics.


----------

